# R.I.P Saffy



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Saffy was our wee old cat we fostered from cat protection, she was deaf, had one tooth and had thyroid problems, she went for her vet check and it was found she also had liver problems and a growth in her mouth, so the inevitable happened. 
R.I P gorgeous


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

aww bless at least she had a chance of a loving home


----------

